# Highback rotation



## vaporizer82 (Jul 28, 2011)

yep thats it! cant do it on all highbacks but most give you the option. supposedly it helps to prevent calf bite.


----------



## Springskater (Sep 18, 2011)

As well as giving you better response.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

I got mine (Flux DS30's) to rotate to be parallel and haven't ridden them like that yet, but is there anything else that it is supposed to help with?


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

easier to transfer edges


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

It can also cause a wierd pressure point between your heel and ankle on the outside of your foot. I did not notice this on my Targa's but did on my Forum Republic bindings.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

can someone post a picture of this, plz? i honestly don't get it.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

which bindings do you currently own


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

I can imagine that it will give you a little more response, but nothing more significant than factory angle which has full contact with the boot.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

Rotating your highback parallel with your edge offers a significant increase in performance on multiple levels. 
1. Increased edge pressure while turning.
2. Increased fore/aft freedom so you are able to tweak those airs out better.
3. Increased pressure on the outside of the boot for extra power when pressing/spinning.

There is a reason that almost every competitive halfpipe rider rotates their highbacks.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

study this... it just makes sense.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

FacePlant4Free said:


> can someone post a picture of this, plz? i honestly don't get it.


zkoot's illustration is much nicer, but mine is easier to understand :cheeky4:


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

duh said:


> Rotating your highback parallel with your edge offers a significant increase in performance on multiple levels.
> 1. Increased edge pressure while turning.
> 2. Increased fore/aft freedom so you are able to tweak those airs out better.
> 3. Increased pressure on the outside of the boot for extra power when pressing/spinning.
> ...


I am riding with the new updated rotation tomorrow, but just strapping in at home on the carpet, it feels like there won't be much forward lean due to the way I have rotated the bindings. With it still offer as much support as without the rotation?


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

zk0ot said:


> study this... it just makes sense.


I guess this kind of makes sense, but I don't lean with my highback I lean with the direction of my boot, so if my bindings are still in the "duck" position I am still going to lean in that direction regardless if the highback is parallel or not.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

losib3257 said:


> I am riding with the new updated rotation tomorrow, but just strapping in at home on the carpet, it feels like there won't be much forward lean due to the way I have rotated the bindings. With it still offer as much support as without the rotation?


Forward lean is overrated and is easily overdone. I do have to mention that I decided not to buy the new Targas. You now need a screwdriver to adjust forward lean. I prefer to do so on the fly!


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

ttchad said:


> Forward lean is overrated and is easily overdone. I do have to mention that I decided not to buy the new Targas. You now need a screwdriver to adjust forward lean. I prefer to do so on the fly!


That is what is so awesome with my binding, which are Flux DS 30, is there is a screw, but you don't need a screwdriver and can do it on the fly.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

rotating the highback and putting forward lean down made a world of difference for me.

it added a lot of overall stability in my jump lines and of course makes weight transfer much easier. of course this is all personal pref
but i wouldnt knock it till you try it.


----------



## Kesson (Nov 25, 2011)

I tried it for a few days and did not like it. Maybe I'm just too used to not having them rotated but I did not find any added response or other benefit.


----------

